# Favorite Sibelius 5 Symphony



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

1915 version
1919 version
Both
Neither
Which is your favorite version of Sibelius?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Could someone correct the spelling of Sibelius in the thread title. Thanks!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

1919 by a slight margin, I feel that it comes together better as a whole.

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2015)

On the basis that I've not yet heard the 1915 and am used to the 1919...


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't know that there were two versions. And I've heard many recordings over the years. Wow.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Try the Vanska/Lahti Sym integral set, which has both versions


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

1919 is the objectively correct answer.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

My favorite version is the first one.


----------



## Silkenblack (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure there is some merit in the earlier version. Towards the finale, there is this thick, flowing mass of strings working a melody line. That ought to be Sibelius's forte, but, it is surprisingly weak melody. It cannot bring home the goods with its predictable scales drooping down.
Maybe Sibelius woke up and found it also old-worldish – just when he was getting established as a universal composer. The later version is crisp, tight and shark-proof.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

There was another version performed in 1916 and has bee lost.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

My answer is yes. I really like both versions but give an ever so slight edge to the original 1915 version. Can't quite put my finger on why...


----------

